# Glass Wobbler



## Penguingeoff (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally posted finished pictures of the glass engine. It has bee run on Air, not going to run it on steam for obvious reasons. I have been taking it , along with more of our glass art to quite a few exhibitions down here. Hope you like





















There is another thread on the progress of this in -works in progress - glass wobbler. Geoff


----------



## steamer (Jan 20, 2011)

Cool! I really like it!

I would love some build photo's ...got any?

 th_wwp th_wwp ;D

Dave


----------



## shred (Jan 20, 2011)

Way Cool! I was wondering what had happened to that build the other day.
 th_wav

But.... we need video!


----------



## Shopguy (Jan 20, 2011)

That's not just a glass engine that's an ART Glass engine. Very nice, :bow:

Ernie J


----------



## Kaleb (Jan 26, 2011)

What would be the problem with running this engine on steam. I think glass will take heat and pressure quite well unless it's really thin.


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 26, 2011)

Great work Geoff. Really nice. Thanks for the inspiration to do something different.

For those looking for build photos:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7976.msg84139#msg84139
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8069.msg85202#msg85202
Gail in NM


----------



## SignalFailure (Feb 4, 2011)

Insane! I like it!


----------

